# Problemas com beryl (fork do compiz) <NÃO RESOLVIDO>

## mfdzerohour

Bom Dia,

    Problemas após instalação do beryl (fork do compiz) o mesmo esta funcionando vejo alguns efeitos legais, gostei do resultado, o problema está que a minha barra de titulo desapareceu em todos os programas, tirando esse problema ele está funcionando. Poderia me ajudar fazendo o favor!

    Desde já agradeço,

Marcelo Duarte.Last edited by mfdzerohour on Sat Nov 11, 2006 11:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BaYGoN

Isso acontece direto comigo também.

Pra resolver, eu abro o beryl-manager e mando dar um reload no emerald e no próprio beryl.

Quando isso não resolve, eu mato o processo do beryl, e inicio ele de novo.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## MetalGod

por curiosidade usam Xgl ou AIGLX ? e que grafica usam tambem ?

----------

## mfdzerohour

fiz o que você me pediu, mas não deu certo BaYGoN.

MetalGold eu estou usando o AIGLX, e minha placa de video é i845G.[/code]

----------

## BaYGoN

mfdzerohour:

Eu não sei o que pode estar acontecendo com seu beryl. No meu eu resolvo do jeito que eu te falei. Quando as janelas não tem bordas, eu faço mudar o tema e voltar o antigo; funciona também.

Tente o seguinte: no ícone do beryl-manager, clique com o botão direito e escolha o Kwin como windeco. Depois clique nele de novo e escolha o Emerald novamente. Mas antes de voltar para o Emerald, tente mudar o tema.

Metalgod:

Eu uso os drivers beta 9626 da nvidia que vem com suporte a GL_texture_from_pixmap. Nunca tentei XGL ou AIGLX.

Eu estava mesmo esperando por um suporte direto nos drivers para simplificar a instalação e reduzir o número de dependências. Sendo que eu uso o KDE como meu WM, o Beryl veio bem a calhar.  :Very Happy: 

A placa de vídeo usada está na minha assinatura.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## MetalGod

Baygon podes explicar como colocaste isso a funcionar na nvidia detalhadamente ? Nunca me interessei muito por isso mas gostava de experimentar e nao tenho muito tempo/vontade de googlar.   :Laughing: 

----------

## BaYGoN

Claro, MetalGod. 

Desde o início deste ano que venho querendo instalar o XGL, mas os passos do HOWTO no gentoo-wiki eram extensos e necessitavam desmascarar diversos pacotes que acabei por perder o interesse imediato.

É bem simples instalar essa dupla Nvidia+Beryl.

Eu segui estes dois HOWTO's no wiki:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_GL_Desktop_Effects

http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

OBS: A todos aqueles que forem tentar os meus passos, saibam que eles só valem para KDE + Beryl + Nvidia. Se você usa uma placa de vídeo Intel ou ATi, ou gnome como WM,  sugiro consultar o howto do XGL para maiores detalhes.

Eis o passo-a-passo:

É necessário usar o Xorg 7.1 ou superior. Antes de começar, certifique-se que está usando as versões marcadas como estáveis no portage do xorg-server e do xorg-x11. Estes são os que funcionam comigo.

1 - Atualização do driver da nVidia

Edite o arquivo /etc/portage/package.keywords e adicione a seguinte linha:

 *Quote:*   

> =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626*

 

Depois edite  o arquivo /etc/portage/package.unmask e adicione:

 *Quote:*   

> =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9626*

 

Por fim, atualize o driver:

```
emerge -uv nvidia-drivers
```

Carregue o módulo:

```
modprobe -r nvidia && modprobe nvidia
```

E finalize com,

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

2- Configurando xorg.conf

As seguintes linhas são necessárias (atenção: não copie e cole simplesmente. Procure a seção correspondente de cada Option e adicione de acordo)

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Screen"
> 
>         Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
> 
> EndSection
> ...

 

OBS: no meu caso, eu tive que adicionar outra linha para resolver um problema com o cursor do mouse ficar piscando na tela:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
> Option 	"HWCursor" "on"
> 
> EndSection

 

Sugiro também mais estes dois:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Option	"AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
> 
>     Option	"RenderAccel" "true"
> ...

 

3- Instalando o Beryl/Emerald

Adicione o seguinte a seu /etc/portage/package.keywords

 *Quote:*   

> x11-wm/beryl
> 
> x11-wm/beryl-core
> 
> x11-plugins/beryl-plugins
> ...

 

E a seguinte linha a seu /etc/portage/package.unmask

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/libwnck

 

Agora instale o Beryl:

```
emerge libwnck beryl
```

4- Executando o Beryl

Existem duas maneiras: manual ou através da variável de ambiente do KDE.

Manual: Execute beryl-start dentro de um ambiente X existente. Porém, usando beryl-start você não terá como configurar os plugins do beryl à sua maneira.

Para iniciar o beryl juntamente com um ícone que fica no Systray para acesso a configuração dos plugins, execute beryl-manager

Pela variável de ambiente:Pelo wiki devemos colocar a seguinte linha no arquivo /etc/env.d/99kde-env:

 *Quote:*   

> KDEWM=beryl-manager

 

Em alguns casos, é necessario colocar o caminho completo:

 *Quote:*   

> KDEWM=/usr/bin/beryl-manager

 

Porém, no meu caso, este arquivo não existe. O arquivo de configuração das variáveis no meu pc chama-se 45kdepaths-3.5. Talvez este seja o seu caso também.

Atualize seu ambiente com um env-update

Dê um startx e divirta-se.

FIM

----------

## mfdzerohour

Pode até parecer piada, mas não consigo aplicar os temas, tento com click, duplo click, triplo click..., os botões e nada menus, sinceramente não consigo aplicar os efeitos.

Observando o modo como vc instalou o beryl fiz da mesma forma, mas mesmo assim não funciona.

----------

## MetalGod

aqui o problema e' que depois de iniciar o beryl fico com o ecrã todo branco.

----------

## mfdzerohour

Você stá usando o beryl ou o compiz, quando eu tentei instalar o compiz deu um erro parecido com isso, e não consegui avançar desisti por 45 dias e neste periodo vi informações sobre o beryl e funcinou quase perfeito, se não estivesse sumindo as barras de titulo seria 100%.

----------

## BaYGoN

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> aqui o problema e' que depois de iniciar o beryl fico com o ecrã todo branco.

 

Metalgod,

você consegue ao menos acessar o menu do beryl-manager?

Se conseguir, existe uma opção lá que corrige este problema. Se não conseguir, temos que descobrir aonde fica esta configuração e fazê-la pelo modo texto.

Como que vc está iniciando o beryl? Pela configuração da variável do KDE ou manualmente?

Se for pela variável, comente ela e entre o X. Lá dentro, inicie o beryl executando o beryl-manager em uma janela de terminal. O output deste comando pode trazer alguma informação importante sobre o que está acontecendo.

mfdzerohour:

Qual é a sua placa de vídeo?

Poste aqui seu xorg.conf pra eu dar uma olhada.

[]'s

BaYGoN

----------

## MetalGod

 *BaYGoN wrote:*   

>  *MetalGod wrote:*   aqui o problema e' que depois de iniciar o beryl fico com o ecrã todo branco. 
> 
> Metalgod,
> 
> você consegue ao menos acessar o menu do beryl-manager?
> ...

 

Consigo usar o beryl-manager e activo o beryl dentro do gnome com o metacity apartir do beryl-manager

Nao consigo encontrar nenhuma opçao que me ajude no problema.  :Sad: 

----------

## mfdzerohour

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option 	       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "Layout0"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	Option	       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "freetype"

	# Load "xtt"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "glx"

#	Load  "GLcore"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "type1"

#	Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "kbd"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "br"

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

	HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

	Option       "ReducedBlanking"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "i810"

	Card        "Intel 810"

	Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

		Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Group 0

	Mode  0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

----------

## MetalGod

ja tenho o problema resolvido... foi apenas lammisse minha pois nao fiz eselect opengl nvidia 

porque pensei que ja estava activado depois de ter instalado os drivers.

esta tudo a funcionar convenientemente   :Wink: 

----------

## mfdzerohour

Eu também estou contente apesar de haver um probleminha que é a barra de titulo, todo o resto está funcionando muito bem, quando eu conseguir arrumar esse pequeno erro, meu AIGLX estara 100%

Parabens por ter conseguido sem erro algum!

 :Cool: 

----------

